# Officer Down: Deputy Joshua Norris - [Harvey, Louisiana]



## kwflatbed

07/05/2007
*La. deputy fatally shot*

*Officer Down: Deputy Joshua Norris *- [Harvey, Louisiana]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 22

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Joshua Norris had served with the Jefferson Parish (LA) Sheriff's Office for 11 months. He is survived by his fiancee.

*Incident Details:* Deputy Norris was shot and killed after responding to a domestic disturbance with gunfire call.
As Deputy Norris approached the house, he immediately encountered gunfire and was struck once in the upper right chest. 
Fellow officers, responding just after the shooting drove their vehicles between the house and Deputy Norris to shield him from fire and recovered the wounded officer. 
Deputy Norris was transported to Ochsner Medical Center West Bank where he died from his wounds.
Deputy Norris was wearing a bullet resistant vest at the time he was shot, but he was struck under his arm where his vest did not offer protection.
The suspect was later found with a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head and was taken to University Hospital in critical condition.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, July 5, 2007

The Associated Press 
GRETNA, La. - A 22-year-old Jefferson Parish Sheriff's deputy who had become engaged during the July Fourth holiday was fatally shot while responding to a domestic disturbance call Thursday night.
Jefferson Parish Chief Deputy Newell Normand said Joshua Norris, who comes from a family of law enforcement officers, had been on the force only 11 months after graduating with good marks from the local police academy.
Norris was ambushed by the suspect, identified as 21-year-old Antonio Luke, who fired three shots as he lifted up a garage door while the deputy approached the home, Normand said.
Norris was wearing a protective vest, but was wounded by a bullet that hit him from the side and penetrated behind his chest. He died at Ochsner Medical Center West Bank, formerly known as MeadowCrest Hospital, where fellow deputies and loved ones had gathered.
Shortly before Norris was pronounced dead, his new fiancee arrived at the hospital in hysterics, clutching a friend as she was led into the hospital.
Norris had been dispatched to the scene after authorities received emergency calls reporting that the suspect had beaten his ex-girlfriend in the home.
The woman later escaped and Luke barricaded himself in the home as SWAT teams and negotiators set up on the perimeter.
Authorities set up a command post down the street, unsure how long the standoff could last.


----------

